
Ask HN: Why are leaders given offices in an open office layout? - _virtu
Serious question. If employees are expected to work in an open office and schedule rooms to have in depth discussions, why are leaders given their own offices?
======
gus_massa
Because they make the rules, and they like to have their own office. Life
isn't fair.

~~~
neuroticfish
Correct answer, but one corollary: If the only reason you have an office in an
open office setting is because you make the rules, you're not a leader. You're
a "boss".

------
Ancalagon
Confidential discussions: hirings, firings, compensation talks, bonus talks,
need-to-know and leadership-only conversations, etc.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
They could use a conference room for such things.

~~~
wmf
Then they perma-book the conference room and use it as a de facto office.

~~~
_virtu
Maybe at that point they shouldn't be using an open office layout.

------
valand
In some case where leaders are GIVEN their own offices, they are trusted to
have one in exchange for their capability in making important decision which
requires low level of noise, and holding confidential meeting which requires
privacy.

Open office is notorious for the noise and distractions.

------
hobabaObama
They talk a lot. Honestly I am happy that they are given offices while I work
in peace.

~~~
_virtu
The "peace" of the open office layout?

------
2rsf
I have worked in places where leaders shared the open space, to be honest the
was strange since they (as do HR or Finance) have confidential material as
part of their day to day work.

------
drstewart
If employees are expected to work with Chromebooks why are developers given
Macbooks/Thinkpads/more powerful laptops?

------
d--b
They’ll usually have both. The office is supposed to be where you discuss
things that shouldn’t be overheard. And to slack.

------
Nguyenhung
Because of the open space. Observations are wider

